# Wann müsst ihr morgens aufstehen...?^^



## Turismo (28. August 2009)

Huhu @ all  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Da ich am 1. September meine Ausbildung anfange und sehr früh aufstehen muss, wollte ich mal fragen wann ihr so morgens immer raus müsst ^^ damit ich mich nicht so einsam fühle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich muss um 5:00 Uhr aufstehen!

Mfg Turi


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Um kurz vor 7. Kannst ja ne Umfrage draus machen wennde willst.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2009)

Gleitzeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich steh so gegen 8 auf.

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

Gleitzeit ftw... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Stehe meistens so zwischen 7 und 8 auf.


----------



## Terrorsatan (28. August 2009)

6 Uhr

habbn weiten weg in die Schule  ;D


----------



## Fendrin (28. August 2009)

Immo sind Ferien, aber normal um 6.40 Uhr. Bin (noch) Schüler. 

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

ich kann immer entspannt um 20 nach 7 aufstehen 5 min anziehen,haare machen und tasche packen und dann um 7:30 runter zum bus

bin auch schüler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tommsen (28. August 2009)

Kommt aufs Wetter an :]
Wenn gutes wetter ist 7 uhr, weil ich dann mein Motorrad nehmen kann bei schlechtem Wetter muss ich den Bus nehmen und d.h 5:50 aufstehen ;>


----------



## appeal109 (28. August 2009)

Ab nächste Woche um 05:10.... -.-


----------



## Turismo (28. August 2009)

appeal109 schrieb:


> Ab nächste Woche um 05:10.... -.-



juhu wenigstens einer der auch so früh wie ich raus muss ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. August 2009)

Kommt auf dem Stundenplan drauf an...
normal so um 6:30 Uhr


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Irgendwann zwischen 6:30 Uhr und 10:30 Uhr, je nachdem wies mir gefällt.
Flexible Arbeitszeiten sind super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. August 2009)

6Uhr klingelt der Wecker. -.-


----------



## Kremlin (28. August 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> 6Uhr klingelt der Wecker. -.-



same here.


----------



## Silenzz (28. August 2009)

6:45 Uhr klingelt mein Wecker..-.-'


----------



## M1ghtymage (28. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> 6:45 Uhr klingelt mein Wecker..-.-'



dito


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann immer entspannt um 20 nach 7 aufstehen 5 min anziehen,haare machen und tasche packen und dann um 7:30 runter zum bus
> 
> bin auch schüler
> 
> ...


*mahnend den Zeigefinger erheb*

Zähne putzen ist wichtig!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Konov (28. August 2009)

5:15 Uhr oder später (bis 6:00) muss ich aufstehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> *mahnend den Zeigefinger erheb*
> 
> Zähne putzen ist wichtig!
> 
> ...



hab natur saubere zähne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (28. August 2009)

Mensch steht Ihr alle früh auf, selbst in Schulzeiten musst ich allerfrühstens um 7 Uhr aufstehn, meist erst zwischen 7:15 und 7:30.


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Huhu @ all
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dito! ^^



Davatar schrieb:


> Mensch steht Ihr alle früh auf, selbst in Schulzeiten musst ich allerfrühstens um 7 Uhr aufstehn, meist erst zwischen 7:15 und 7:30.


Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


+
Nur der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (28. August 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nur der späte Vogel ist abends noch fit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aseari (28. August 2009)

Mein Wecker klingelt um viertel vor 7. Aber ich hau da immer ein paar mal drauf und steh dann um 20 nach 7 endgültig auf... Bin so ein kleiner Morgenmuffel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und um 8 ist Schule.


----------



## Briefklammer (28. August 2009)

4.40 und 5.55 fährt mein bus...


----------



## Turismo (28. August 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> 4.40 und 5.55 fährt mein bus...



der erste der früher wie ich aufstehen muss !


----------



## Briefklammer (28. August 2009)

ganz vergessen dann darf ich ja noch ne stunde mitn bus fahren und dann nochmal 20min zur schule latschen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> ganz vergessen dann darf ich ja noch ne stunde mitn bus fahren und dann nochmal 20min zur schule latschen...



uhh das is mies =/ da hab ich ja richtig glück das meine schule mit dem bus nur 10-15 minuten entfernt is ^^

naja in der stunde fahrt kann man dan erstmal richtig wach werden bei lauter \m/ musik \m/


----------



## 11Raiden (28. August 2009)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Nur der späte Vogel ist abends noch fit!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


*lacht heiter* auch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (28. August 2009)

wechselt zwischen

1.30 uhr und
20.30


----------



## PewPew_oO (28. August 2009)

05:57


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. August 2009)

Urhh... 13-14 Uhr...
Kommt drauf an... wann ich welche Kurse habe *hust* Aber zurzeit habe ich eh Semesterferien ^^


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (28. August 2009)

Ich steh freiwillig um 6:00 Uhr auf obwohl 7:00 Uhr auch reichen würde.
Aber naja ich bin ein Morgenmuffel und komm nie aus dem Bett. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

Zur schule stehe ich normalerweise wenn ich zur 1.stunde habe um 6 uhr auf,ausser meine schwester hat mal schulfei oder nicht zur 1. dan kann ich gechillt um 6:40 aufstehen.Wenn wir beide um 6 aufstehen wirds gedrängel im Bad^^
Zur 2. stunde muss ich dan so 7:10 aufstehen,hab halt immer lange fahrt mit bus und bahn ^^fahre 45 minuten lang und mein bus kommt unr alle 20 minuten


----------



## Vanth1 (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> uhh das is mies =/ da hab ich ja richtig glück das meine schule mit dem bus nur 10-15 minuten entfernt is ^^
> 
> naja in der stunde fahrt kann man dan erstmal richtig wach werden bei lauter \m/ musik \m/


stimmt,ich fahr ja 45 minuten,schön laut musik an und ich werd immer wach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Steffi_HH (28. August 2009)

07:30 Uhr....
Aber fühlt sich an wie 3:00 morgens....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (28. August 2009)

da ich keinen mittag mache kann ich um 10 uhr aufschlagen, je nachdem ob ich haare fönen muss kann ich bis 8.30, 9:00 pennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nach 10 minuten gemütlich latschen bin ich da - das nenn ich luxus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. August 2009)

Momentan so zwischen 12.00 - 13.00 Uhr ... zumindest noch bis Ende des Jahres

Ab nächtes Jahr dann so gegen 9.15 Uhr


----------



## sarika (28. August 2009)

unterschiedlich, kommt ganz auf meine schicht an. beim frühdienst muß ich zwischen halb4 und halb6 aufstehen. und bei der spätschicht reichts auch um 11, und dann kann ich zuhause noch kleinigkeiten erledigen.

aber empfehlen würde ich schichtarbeit niemandem, auf dauer ist das echt belastend.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. August 2009)

5.45 und 53sekunden... dann fahr ich um 6.30 zur arbeit


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

6.30 
obwohl ich erst um 9:00 Uhr im Büro sein muss. Aber die Kinder müssen ja schon früher zur Schule... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (28. August 2009)

Um 04:12... Arbeite dann bis 14:35 & bin wieder um 16:00 Zuhause...


----------



## Gothic_1234 (28. August 2009)

6Uhr klingelt der Wecker. -.-

meiner auch^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

schizophren?


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

gleitzeit steh aber grad immer um 6 auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> schizophren?


Oder einfach die Quotefunktion nicht gefunden?


Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> 6Uhr klingelt der Wecker. -.-


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Achso, man hasst mich schon in 2 Threads was gelehrt, beim 3 mal gibts nen Keks.


----------



## Symatry (28. August 2009)

02:30 jeden Tag 

beat this 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (kein scherz)


----------



## Skatero (28. August 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Achso, man hasst mich schon in 2 Threads was gelehrt, beim 3 mal gibts nen Keks.


Ich? Dich?


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> 02:30 jeden Tag
> 
> beat this
> 
> ...



mein beileid O_o was machst du den?


----------



## Symatry (28. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> mein beileid O_o was machst du den?



Na Bäcker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. August 2009)

Muss mich auch um 6:00 Uhr aus dem Bett zwingen :<  Und das große Problem an einem Radiowecker: Bei manchen Songs könnte man sofort wieder einschlafen ):


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Na Bäcker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



geiler beruf aber beschissene zeiten >_< aber das werd ich auch mal machen müssen wenn ich koch bin zwar nicht ganz so früh aber immernoch was früher als andere ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (28. August 2009)

Bei der Uhrzeit würd ich mal auf Bäcker tippen. :>

Edit: Ihr pösen drängler.

Darf ab Montag um 4:45 aufstehn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (28. August 2009)

Bäcker ist geil..backst Brötchen in der Nacht? verkaufst ´se und kannst (vor)mittags wieder pennen/freizeit.Oder nicht? :>


----------



## Martel (28. August 2009)

Ich stehe auf S&M und stehe freiwillig morgends um 4 Uhr auf um ins Fitness Studio zu fahren. 1 -1 1/2 Stunden Gewichte stemmen dann zur Arbeit. Abends erst um 23 Uhr ins Bett sonst meckert die Frau ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

5 std schlaf Oo ok sowas halt ich maximal nen monat aus dann brech ich weg


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

martel deine sig is ja ma genial xDD


----------



## Symatry (28. August 2009)

Jop komme nach hause, lege mich 2 Stündchen hin (ca 12 Uhr Mittags) dann habe ich den ganzen restlichen Tag für mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (28. August 2009)

Wenn ich Uni habe, dann überwiegend so gegen 8 Uhr. Ist mir aber auch schon mehr als früh genug. Momentan mache ich ein freiwilliges zweites Praktikum an einem Gymnasium und da muss ich gegen 10 vor 7 raus. Fühle mich daher meistens auch bis mittags wie gerädert.


----------



## Briefklammer (28. August 2009)

naja ich schlafe aller höchstesn 5 stunden da ich zurzeit schlaf probleme habe kann man es auf 2-3 stunden reduzieren...
und dann kein frühstück das zehrt am kröper...


----------



## afrael (28. August 2009)

Ich muss um 6:00 Uhr aufstehen.


----------



## Kronas (28. August 2009)

6:25 bei mir


----------



## Martel (28. August 2009)

Dazu muss ich sagen:

23 Uhr schlafen - 4 Uhr aufstehen. 50 Haferflocken mit milch -> Training 1- 1  1/2 Stunden  Eiweißshake , 30 gr Traubenzucker + Creatin, Vokornbrot.. Das zeiht dir dann die müden Falten aus dem S.... .
Ich muss aber gestehen das ich dafür 30 Minuten Mittagsschlaf auf der Arbeit mache, und eine Fahrgemeinschaft habe wo ich jeden 2 Tag 40 Minuten vor und nach der Arbeit schlafen kann.

Also wie ein japaner meister des Mittagsschlafes. Sonst geht das auch nicht.


Welche Sig von den vielen ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. August 2009)

Fitnessstudio: 16€/Monat , Eiweiß+Proteine 40€/Monat... das du mir aus dem Weg gehst... unbezahlbar!

genial xDDD


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (28. August 2009)

Jo, wäre da nicht der das(s) Fehler aber sonst ^.^


----------



## Martel (28. August 2009)

ich sehe kein Fehler (mehr)


----------



## Lethior (28. August 2009)

Die Woche über:6:30Uhr
Wochenende/Ferien:frühstens 13 Uhr


----------



## Niranda (28. August 2009)

Ich arbeite in Gleitzeit... d.h. es ist egal =)
Ich stell mir den wecker auf um 7Uhr und schau dann, wie mir so ist...^^


----------



## Grimmjow19 (28. August 2009)

7:01 montag - donnerstag
6:47 freitag


----------



## ROCKnLOL (28. August 2009)

ich bin jetzt aufgestanden und gehe zur arbeit


----------



## LordofDemons (28. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> ich bin jetzt aufgestanden und gehe zur arbeit


bist nicht wirklich zu beneiden


----------



## Agyros (28. August 2009)

Kommt drauf an welche Schicht ich hab. In der Frühschicht so gegen 5, Spätschicht zwischen 8 und 11, Nachtschicht zwischen 14 und 16 Uhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ich bin jetzt aufgestanden und gehe zur arbeit





> bist nicht wirklich zu beneiden



Och, ich mag Nachtschicht ...


----------



## Turismo (29. August 2009)

Also es freut mich das auch andere Menschen so früh wie ich raus müssen ^^


----------



## Perkone (29. August 2009)

Steh um 07:10 auf, damit ich mitm Zug um 07:40 in Zug komme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Stell Wecker aber immer auf 06:45 damit ich noch bissl dahindösen kann ^^


----------



## Ghrodan (29. August 2009)

Ich hab auch Gleitzeit, aber da ich keine Lust hab ewig auf Arbeit zu hocken, steh ich 6 Uhr auf und bin dann so 6.50 Uhr auf Arbeit.


----------



## neo1986 (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich kann immer entspannt um 20 nach 7 aufstehen 5 min anziehen,haare machen und tasche packen und dann um 7:30 runter zum bus
> 
> bin auch schüler
> 
> ...


das selbe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. August 2009)

auch gleitzeit, aber ich stehe 5 uhr auf. wer früher arbeitet, hat früher feierabend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ROCKnLOL (29. August 2009)

Symatry schrieb:


> Na Bäcker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




moin kollege^^


----------



## Davatar (29. August 2009)

DER schrieb:


> geiler beruf aber beschissene zeiten >_< aber das werd ich auch mal machen müssen wenn ich koch bin zwar nicht ganz so früh aber immernoch was früher als andere ^^


Solange keine rote Socke in der Suppe landet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen: seitdem ich morgens später aufstehn kann leiste ich in etwa 150% im Vergleich zu früher. Früher konnte man mich morgens einfach in die Tonne treten, da war ich völlig unbrauchbar. Erst nachmittags hab ich dann vernünftig was zu Stande gebracht. Heute schlaf ich einfach 1-2 Stunden länger und bin dafür die volle Arbeitszeit durch einsatzfähig.


----------



## Kazua (29. August 2009)

muss um 4uhr50 raus und wenn ich spätschicht habe so gegen 9uhr -.-

will wieder zur schule^^


----------



## FraSokBUF (29. August 2009)

Ja, Schule... das waren noch Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



04:45 Uhr aufstehen, dann 05:10 los mit dem Bus zum 05:55 Bus.
Der kommt dann 07:05 Uhr bei der Arbeit an und dann geht es los bis 16:15, da geht das Ganze dann rückwärts.
Bin dann ~18 Uhr zu Hause, oder halt später, wenn die Verkehrsmittel mal wieder Probleme machen...

Gruss,
FSB


----------



## Vanth1 (29. August 2009)

Morgen letzter ferientag da steh ich um 7 uhr auf,damit ich am abend dan so richtig müde bin ^^


----------



## Silenzz (30. August 2009)

Mal ganz nebenbei WTF ist Gleitzeit? o.Ô


----------



## Turismo (30. August 2009)

FraSokBUF schrieb:


> Ja, Schule... das waren noch Zeiten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ähnlich wie bei mir^^


----------



## Turismo (30. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei WTF ist Gleitzeit? o.Ô



bei Gleitzeit kannste zwischen bestimmten Uhrzeiten anfangen z.b. zwischen 7:00 - 8:00 ...
dafür musst du dann aber wenn du z.b. um 8:00 anfängst Nachmittags eine Stunde länger bleiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celdaro (30. August 2009)

6uhr aufstehen mitm hund raus
bis kurz vor 8 chillen, dann die bahn um 8 nehmen
bis 13:20 in der schule hocken
udn dann wieder zurück^^


----------



## Kono (shat) (30. August 2009)

Silenzz schrieb:


> Mal ganz nebenbei WTF ist Gleitzeit? o.Ô


bei uns ist die gleitzeit zwischen 6-9uhr
in der zeit musst du da aufkreuzen, und dann eben deine 8 stunden arbeiten + pause
anfang der mittagspause kann man sich auch aussuchen

finde es sehr gut


----------



## abc666 (30. August 2009)

Muss ab morgen um ca. 8:45 aufstehen und um ca. 9 uhr mit dem bus oder fahrrad zum Praktikum =)


----------



## El Homer (30. August 2009)

6 Uhr,

um 7 fängt dann die Arbeit an -.-
ich freu mich ja schon wie blöde auf das Studentenleben.....


----------



## Silenzz (30. August 2009)

Asü, klingt doch ganz lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (31. August 2009)

Also ich bin eben um 5:35 aufgestanden. Und gleich geh ich zur Arbeit.


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Die entscheidende Frage ist doch, wie lang man dann arbeitet. Das ist doch bei unserem Bäcker gut klar geworden. Der fängt früh an, hat dann aber ab 12 Uhr den ganzen Tag für sich. Das hat doch auch was!

Ich steh meistens um 5 Uhr auf - fahre um 6:00 Uhr mitm Zug - bin dann um ca 7.30 an der Arbeit. Arbeite bis 17.00 oder 18.00 und bin ca um 19.00 Uhr zuhause. 

Pendeln sux -.-
Gott sei Dank zieh ich bald um!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Die entscheidende Frage ist doch, wie lang man dann arbeitet. Das ist doch bei unserem Bäcker gut klar geworden. Der fängt früh an, hat dann aber ab 12 Uhr den ganzen Tag für sich. Das hat doch auch was!
> 
> Ich steh meistens um 5 Uhr auf - fahre um 6:00 Uhr mitm Zug - bin dann um ca 7.30 an der Arbeit. Arbeite bis 17.00 oder 18.00 und bin ca um 19.00 Uhr zuhause.
> 
> ...




naja, aber irgendwann müssen wir bäcker auch schlafen^^
nachts arbeiten tags schlafen, da is nichts mit den ganzen tag im schwimmbad verbringen oder so^^


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2009)

btw gleitzeit ist bei uns so

wir haben ne wöchentliche arbeitszeit von ka (37,8 oder so)

arbeitest du mehr dann kriegste die stunden aufs gleitzeitkonto geschrieben und kannst dir dafür mal nen tag freinehmen.

arbeitest du weniger werden dri die stunden abgezogen (geht bis -100 glaub ich) und du musst sie halt wieder reinarbeiten (z.z. hab ich - 18)


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

Schon klar, aber lies meinen Post doch nochmal. Es geht mir um die Gesamtzeit. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, schrieb er oben (warst du es sogar?), dass er um 2.30 anfängt und um 10 daheim ist. 

Das macht 7.5h

Ich verlass um 6 uhr das Haus und bin um 19 Uhr (oft auch später) wieder zurück.
Das macht sage und schreibe 13h!!! Wenn man mal davon ausgeht, dass wir 6h schlafen (stimmt für mich ca), dann bleiben mir 5h für mich. 
Dem Bäckerkollegen bleiben (für mich) wahnsinnige 10.5h!! Bedeutet --> doppelte Freizeit!


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Schon klar, aber lies meinen Post doch nochmal. Es geht mir um die Gesamtzeit. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, schrieb er oben (warst du es sogar?), dass er um 2.30 anfängt und um 10 daheim ist.
> 
> Das macht 7.5h
> 
> ...



ich arbeite in 2 verschiedenen schichten. diese woche habe ich frühschicht.
das heißt: 21 uhr bis ca. 9.00 uhr arbeiten dann von 18.00 uhr bis 19.30 (die alte ware aus unseren fillialien abholen)
und wieder um 21 uhr hin.
heißt ich schlafe einmal von ca. 10.00-16.00 uhr dann zu hause 2 std. warten bis 18.00 uhr .....wieder hin.....bis 19.30... dann kurz nach hause und wieder los ^^

sehr wenig freizeit
ca. 3-4 stunden bei nur 6 std. schlaf


----------



## 11Raiden (31. August 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> bei Gleitzeit kannste zwischen bestimmten Uhrzeiten anfangen z.b. zwischen 7:00 - 8:00 ...
> dafür musst du dann aber wenn du z.b. um 8:00 anfängst Nachmittags eine Stunde länger bleiben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nö, bei uns von 6 bis 9 Uhr.
Kernarbeitszeit von 9 bis 15 Uhr.

Doch wer spät kommt kann auch nicht um 15 Uhr gehen sondern erst um 18 Uhr. ^^
Es sei denn, er hat Zeitguthaben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tanique (31. August 2009)

7h... um 8.00 auf der Arbeit (Aushilfe) und sonst 8.30h Schule.


----------



## claet (31. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> das heißt: 21 uhr bis ca. 9.00 uhr arbeiten dann von 18.00 uhr bis 19.30 (die alte ware aus unseren fillialien abholen)



21 Uhr bis 9 Uhr sind 12 Std + 1,5h macht eine Summe von 13,5h

Das Ganze würde ich mal anzeigen, ist ziemlich gesetzeswidrig..


----------



## Turismo (31. August 2009)

ROCKnLOL schrieb:


> ich arbeite in 2 verschiedenen schichten. diese woche habe ich frühschicht.
> das heißt: 21 uhr bis ca. 9.00 uhr arbeiten dann von 18.00 uhr bis 19.30 (die alte ware aus unseren fillialien abholen)
> und wieder um 21 uhr hin.
> heißt ich schlafe einmal von ca. 10.00-16.00 uhr dann zu hause 2 std. warten bis 18.00 uhr .....wieder hin.....bis 19.30... dann kurz nach hause und wieder los ^^
> ...



Ich dachte ich hätte es scheiße aber dein job is ja die hölle auf erden oO
Das muss dich doch schlauchen wie noch was, oder?


----------



## ROCKnLOL (31. August 2009)

Turismo schrieb:


> Ich dachte ich hätte es scheiße aber dein job is ja die hölle auf erden oO
> Das muss dich doch schlauchen wie noch was, oder?



ja.
aber sobald wir das geld für ein 2tes auto zusammen haben werden meine bewerbungen abgeschickt!
bloß weg da^^


----------



## Redryujin (31. August 2009)

um 4:30 Uhr.

Wenn ich in der früh arbeiten muss.


----------



## Vanth1 (31. August 2009)

So ich steh ab jetzt immer 5:45 auf damit ich duschen kann etc damit ich nicht in probleme mit meiner schwester und meinem vater habe da die auch duschen usw.Ich find das gechillt das duschen macht das früh aufstehen auch wieder okay
und danach bleibt mir zeit noch bissel wcIII zu daddeln solang ich aufem bus warte ,das ist imbaa da wird der tag gleich wieder einfacher^^


----------



## Gizzmo91 (1. September 2009)

Briefklammer schrieb:


> naja ich schlafe aller höchstesn 5 stunden da ich zurzeit schlaf probleme habe kann man es auf 2-3 stunden reduzieren...
> und dann kein frühstück das zehrt am kröper...



Um 4 Uhr...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> So ich steh ab jetzt immer 5:45 auf damit ich duschen kann etc damit ich nicht in probleme mit meiner schwester und meinem vater habe da die auch duschen usw.Ich find das gechillt das duschen macht das früh aufstehen auch wieder okay
> und danach bleibt mir zeit noch bissel wcIII zu daddeln solang ich aufem bus warte ,das ist imbaa da wird der tag gleich wieder einfacher^^



ich würds ja auch so machen mit morgens noch duschen gehn aber ich komm vor 7:20 einfach nich ausm bett =/


----------



## Vanth1 (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich würds ja auch so machen mit morgens noch duschen gehn aber ich komm vor 7:20 einfach nich ausm bett =/


Ja musst dein schweinehund überwinden,fällt mir auch schwer aber nach dem duschen biste dan hellwach^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ja musst dein schweinehund überwinden,fällt mir auch schwer aber nach dem duschen biste dan hellwach^^



ich versuch mal was früher aufzustehen ^^ wär auch gar nicht so schlecht mit dem morgens duschen...meine haare stehen morgens immer so beschissen ab da wärs schon ganz gut vorher noch zu duschen =P


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich versuch mal was früher aufzustehen ^^ wär auch gar nicht so schlecht mit dem morgens duschen...meine haare stehen morgens immer so beschissen ab da wärs schon ganz gut vorher noch zu duschen =P


FOTO!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> FOTO!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das willst du nicht sehen x)


----------



## ROCKnLOL (1. September 2009)

bin um 16 uhr aufgestanden und geh jetzt los zur arbeit^^ bb


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> das willst du nicht sehen x)


DOCH! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Gern auch per PM an mich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> DOCH!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



du bist ja lustig ich müßt dafür ja erstmal wieder ein bild von mir machen und das auch noch morgens!! das schaff ich glaub ich nicht >_< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (1. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> du bist ja lustig ich müßt dafür ja erstmal wieder ein bild von mir machen und das auch noch morgens!! das schaff ich glaub ich nicht >_<
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Versuch macht klug!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schalte doch ein Deinen Wecker einen Fotoapparat an, der beim Wecken ein Foto macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zur Not langt im Bad auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Einfach Fotoapparat abends dort deponieren und morgens nur einmal Klick machen mit sich selbst vor der Linse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Polly will Keckse!!!
..ehm..so ^^
11RAIDEN WILL FOTO!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (2. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> ich versuch mal was früher aufzustehen ^^ wär auch gar nicht so schlecht mit dem morgens duschen...meine haare stehen morgens immer so beschissen ab da wärs schon ganz gut vorher noch zu duschen =P


Und hats geklappt mittem aufstehen?
Ja meine sind verwuschelt früh am morgen aber ich machs ja incht unr deshalb auch zum wach werden^^
Und ich fühle mich immer morgens besser,bin immernoch motiviert und hellwach im untterricht und mache mit und natürlich muss uach Klassensprecher amt her damit die neuen lehrer guten eindruck von mir haben und mich mögen muahahhaa ^^Da muss ich halt imemr frisch und munter sein morgens^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und hats geklappt mittem aufstehen?
> Ja meine sind verwuschelt früh am morgen aber ich machs ja incht unr deshalb auch zum wach werden^^
> Und ich fühle mich immer morgens besser,bin immernoch motiviert und hellwach im untterricht und mache mit und natürlich muss uach Klassensprecher amt her damit die neuen lehrer guten eindruck von mir haben und mich mögen muahahhaa ^^Da muss ich halt imemr frisch und munter sein morgens^^



nicht wirklich =/ habs versucht -.- aber naja bin um 7:15 ausem bett gekommen das sind schonma 5 minutrn früher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ma schauen wie ich das jetzt macht mhh vllt einfach morgens haare schnell nassmachen dann müßten die zu bändigen sein =P


----------



## 11Raiden (2. September 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Und hats geklappt mittem aufstehen?
> Ja meine sind verwuschelt früh am morgen aber ich machs ja incht unr deshalb auch zum wach werden^^
> Und ich fühle mich immer morgens besser,bin immernoch motiviert und hellwach im untterricht und mache mit und natürlich muss uach Klassensprecher amt her damit die neuen lehrer guten eindruck von mir haben und mich mögen muahahhaa ^^Da muss ich halt imemr frisch und munter sein morgens^^


FOTO!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




DER schrieb:


> nicht wirklich =/ habs versucht -.- aber naja bin um 7:15 ausem bett gekommen das sind schonma 5 minutrn früher
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Foto!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr erpart Euch und anderen Spam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gebt mir einfach ein Foto per PM! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist kein Gag oder sonstwas ich möchte nur verwuschelte Haare sehen, das sieht bestimmt witzig aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> FOTO!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD ma schauen is ja schonma ne gute idee mit dem fotoapparat am wecker ^^


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> FOTO!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wuhuhu...ein Foto -Junkie^^ Darum auch der Hinweis auf Polly..



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt: Versuch auch immer um 6:00 aufzustehen, wird aber immer 6:40 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (3. September 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Wuhuhu...ein Foto -Junkie^^ Darum auch der Hinweis auf Polly..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zwischen 5 Uhr und 6 Uhr.

Ist halt ein Running Gag geworden.
Vor allem wegen Lachmann und seinen angeblich verwuschelten Haare.
Das Erlebnis möchte ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist bestimmt göttlich köstlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Fotojunkie würde ich mich nicht nennen, aber wer weiß ein Drogensüchtiger gesteht sich das sicher auch nicht ein. *zwinkert* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

11Raiden schrieb:


> Zwischen 5 Uhr und 6 Uhr.
> 
> Ist halt ein Running Gag geworden.
> Vor allem wegen Lachmann und seinen angeblich verwuschelten Haare.
> ...



die sind nicht angeblich verwuschelt =O die sind wirklich schlimm morgens =/ aber naja heut morgen hat es geregnet da waren meine haare klitschnass auf meinem kopf drauf und da war nix mit wuschig xD


----------



## Vanth1 (3. September 2009)

Also bei mir klappts immernoch und ich bin immer schön frisch und wach in der schule währnend der rest in der ersten stunde noch halb schläft^^gute taktik ich kassiere dan immer die guten noten in der ersten stunde weil ich alles mache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mein weckton ist ausserdem The Howling Fjord von der WOTLK Soundtrack CD ^^


----------



## abc666 (3. September 2009)

Ab und zu versuch ich auch mal früher aufzustehen...aber wenn ich dann um 7 uhr wach bin aber weiss das ich erst 8 uhr aufstehen muss weiss ich ja das ich eig. noch ne std. schlafen kann xD also von daher ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (4. September 2009)

Mach ne' Ausbildung zum Hotelfachmann. Und da ist es dann mit dem Aufstehen immer unterschiedlich. Wenn ich Frühschicht habe, muss ich gegen 5 aufstehen ( 7Uhr /8Uhr beginnt dann meine Schicht )
Bei meiner Lieblingsschicht, der Spätschicht, isses Wurscht, wann ich aufsteh. (Aber spätestens gegen 12. Zwischen 14-und 15 Uhr Arbeitsbeginn.)


----------



## LordofDemons (4. September 2009)

ganz easy einfach um 4,5,6, whatever aufstehn und dann schön deathmetal rein voll aufdrehn und wackprügeln lassen vom brachialen sound 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 11Raiden (4. September 2009)

DER schrieb:


> die sind nicht angeblich verwuschelt =O die sind wirklich schlimm morgens =/ aber naja heut morgen hat es geregnet da waren meine haare klitschnass auf meinem kopf drauf und da war nix mit wuschig xD


FOTO!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

